# Gaming Mouse replacement for Logitech G400



## RCuber (Aug 13, 2015)

Hey guys, 
My G400 has gone kaput and will be giving it for RMA. I want to upgrade to a new mouse and keep the RMA'd mouse (hopefully a G400s) for office use. budget is flexible and can go up to 4-5K. 
I mostly play only FPS (BF3/BF4). I need atleast 4+ extra buttons in the mouse. Lazer mouse is not necessary but can consider if its good. 

Currently thinking of Logitech G502 @4.7K from Amazon


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 13, 2015)

cant suggest anything but how old was your mouse ? how long did it take to  go kaput


----------



## RCuber (Aug 13, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> cant suggest anything but how old was your mouse ? how long did it take to  go kaput



~2yrs, I have it in warranty

Mouse is quite good, and actually improved my skills.


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2015)

Combo breaker.


----------



## SunE (Aug 13, 2015)

Logitech G402 is actually better for fps gaming than G502. I personally replaced my G400 with G402 and am quite happy with it. It even has the extra buttons that you want.

Other than that you may consider SteelSeries Rival. The mouse itself costs about 4.5k but is available in a bundle along with the Siberia V2 headset and QcK+ mousepad for just 6k from snapdeal.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 14, 2015)

Any good wireless gaming mouse upto 1.5k


----------



## $hadow (Aug 14, 2015)

I was going to suggest g502 from the moment I saw the tittle but was happy to see that you have already shortlisted it. Just go for it.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 14, 2015)

SunE said:


> Logitech G402 is actually better for fps gaming than G502. I personally replaced my G400 with G402 and am quite happy with it. It even has the extra buttons that you want.
> 
> Other than that you may consider SteelSeries Rival. The mouse itself costs about 4.5k but is available in a bundle along with the Siberia V2 headset and QcK+ mousepad for just 6k from snapdeal.



Yes, G402 was my other choice. Rival doesn't look like it has extra buttons, I need minimum 4 extra buttons for gadget selection. 



$hadow said:


> I was going to suggest g502 from the moment I saw the tittle but was happy to see that you have already shortlisted it. Just go for it.


yes, but I want to check other mices too. its fair to compare other competing models. 
Roccat Kone XTD was another one, it includes tilt for the scroll wheel too. but not sure if we can customize the +/- button. also its over my budget. 

Apart from that customization is also highly important. Like Logitech Gaming Software.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 14, 2015)

Logitech software is awesome in my point of view. The fact that you can store profiles for various games is just superb.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 19, 2015)

Any good gaming mouse wireless under 2k


----------



## RCuber (Aug 19, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Any good gaming mouse wireless under 2k



Your message will be helpful if you added the model name. Don't post replies just for the sake of it. 

Closing thread, I will go for either 402 or 502. will reopen if I still need to check other models.


----------

